# Would like some input for my 55 gallon restocking



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I plan on restocking my 55g tank that has been my qt tank for the last year. I have 2 plans so far and was looking to get some advice and reccomendations for it. Here are my 2 plans so far.

*Plan #1*
12-15 Demasoni Pombo Rocks
3-4 Yellow Labs

*Plan #2*
2 male Saulosi, 5 female Saulosi
1 male Astatotilapia latifasciata, 2 female Astatotilapia latifasciata

I'm not opposed to other suggestions, as long as they are available to me. I do like the Hongi SRT's, and Afra Jalo Reefs too, so that could be an option. Before I forget I do have a lone Cobalt Zebra male that is about 4-5 inches and a real meany. He has been in the 55g for about 2-3 weeks now because he was too rough with the Haps/Peacocks that are in my 180 show tank. Would he be ok in the 55g with the ones listed above? I was originally going to do a colony of Tropheus but have since decided against that idea.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

55G isn't really quite large enough for Tropheus, but if you get really lucky with minimal males, it can be done. (Makes a good grow out tank but once sexual maturity hits all bets are off...)

I would go with plan # 1, with 5-6 Yellow labs rather than 3-4.

The Cobalt male will likely interfere with breeding in either set up, especially if he's that aggressive. And, if he's had the 55G to himself, he might not be the best "welcome wagon" for your new purchases, either. I would remove him from the situation completely.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> 55G isn't really quite large enough for Tropheus, but if you get really lucky with minimal males, it can be done. (Makes a good grow out tank but once sexual maturity hits all bets are off...)
> 
> I would go with plan # 1, with 5-6 Yellow labs rather than 3-4.
> 
> The Cobalt male will likely interfere with breeding in either set up, especially if he's that aggressive. And, if he's had the 55G to himself, he might not be the best "welcome wagon" for your new purchases, either. I would remove him from the situation completely.


I thought about that when it would come time for them to breed. I don't want the Cobalt to spawn and wreck my chances of some nice fry. I forgot to ask in my question why you would choose one or the other? I am currently leaning towards plan 2, because of the coloring, and patterns on the Astatotilapia latifasciata. But on the other hand the Demasoni will make me some cash due to them not being readily available in the LFS. If I do the Demasoni/Labs I will be able to sell the Demasoni fry online or to the stores I hope.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I chose #1 because I'm not a big fan of saulosi, and prefer the contrast of Yellow labs and demasoni over your 2nd choice.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love my Saulosi. I have Saulosi , Acei ,Maigano, and Red zebras in a 120. I starte them in a 55.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It's really up to you. Yes, I don't see why you couldn't sell fry of any kind online or in shops as long as they are pure (not hybrid). In shops or out of your home would be alot easier than shipping so I'd check that out first. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm still leaning towards the plan 2, but also have considered Mainganos and Labs too. The fry selling thing is just a lucky bonus if it happens, but I'm not dead set on doing it. I don't want it to become a job/chore, and take away from my hobby.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally made my decision and went with the Demasoni and Yellow Lab combo. I just got them in today and they are now in the re-rocked 55g. I put a ton of new rock in there since I've heard that they like a heavily rocked tank. I ended up with the ratios below.
11- female Demasoni
3- male Demasoni
7- unsexed Yellow Labs

I originally ordered 15 Dems and 6 Labs, but they shorted me a Dem and gave me an extra Lab. I'm not going to fuss about it though, they have very nice stock. I will get some pics up after they settle in a bit.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

post some pictures.


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

floridagirl
have u got pics of that combo? im looking to house some salousi, acei, maingano
so im wondering how they would contrast..
much appreciated


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Just wondering, how do you know you have 11 female demasoni and 3 males? They are almost impossible to distinguish...even by venting. I doubt they are all holding at once. Just want to let you know so you're aware that may not be your ratio. Not that it'll matter too much....you've got a good amount to start with.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Super Turtleman said:


> Just wondering, how do you know you have 11 female demasoni and 3 males? They are almost impossible to distinguish...even by venting. I doubt they are all holding at once. Just want to let you know so you're aware that may not be your ratio. Not that it'll matter too much....you've got a good amount to start with.


Not that thats what I received, but thats what I ordered. They haven't let me down yet, I don't really mind though as I'm sure I'll have lots of little ones to come.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If they aren't very close to sexual maturity, it can be very difficult to vent them properly.

Your numbers are high enough that you will probably do just fine! Should you start to have any problems as they mature, you might add a few more!


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

bac3492 said:


> post some pictures.


Finally got some pics up of the new colony
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=182480


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks real REAL good :thumb: but I would be leary of the one smaller kinda flat rock laying horizontally on top on the left side of the tank. I know the fish are small but I bet they can knock it off there


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dewdrop said:


> Looks real REAL good :thumb: but I would be leary of the one smaller kinda flat rock laying horizontally on top on the left side of the tank. I know the fish are small but I bet they can knock it off there


Thanks Dew, that rock is actually locked in place. It has a small piece that you can't see that is wedged in behind it. I pushed on it and it is solid.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is a link to my other thread on this tank. Got some pics of my first holding Demasoni.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad to hear the rocks are secure :lol: . The tank and fish look great. You've got a tank to be proud of there. Congrats on the holding female. Great pics too by the way :thumb:


----------



## frankeyser (Jul 29, 2008)

another pretty easy to maintain tank are red zebras with rusties and chaolosi's.
then you get a nice rusty lavendar color, orange and the chaolosi's yellow blue and black. I really love he look of it. The female chaolosi coloration looks like a crabro so it seems as if you have more species than you do to an untrained eye.
you can not go wrong with dems and labs though, even with the most atrocious tank decoration those fish look amazing together.


----------

